

Do Scientists Prey? Albert Einstein Answers a Sixth Grader - freerobby
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/05/dear-einstein-do-scientists-pray.html

======
sp332
Pray, not prey :)

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Yes, indeed. This exceeds my tolerance for programmer spelling. I strongly
suspect the author of that headline is a native English speaker. O the shame.
:)

